# what would you pay for overnight pet sitting?



## dreambigpony (27 January 2015)

I have started a small business in dog walking/pet sitting and it is going well! 
I am fully insured and have many references from clients.
A potential new client has contacted me for a quote on pet sitting her 2 dogs and 3 cats for 4 nights (and days). The dogs will also need to be walked for 30 minutes each day. 
I don't know what to charge? I have only ever done this with only one dog so I don't know what I should be charging for 5 animals and the walks? Thanks.


----------



## Kadastorm (27 January 2015)

What do you charge for one dog? Or one cat? I was thinking of setting up something similar when I finish Uni. Find out what your local kennels and cattery charge and then maybe you can knock off a bit? I take it you will be staying there? I would be looking at around £25 a day at least, maybe even £30.


----------



## eggs (27 January 2015)

If you do some searching on the internet there are companies like Animal Sitters who provide the type of service you have been asked for.  Have a look at them to see what they charge.


----------



## *Whinney* (27 January 2015)

Start at £30 a day and suggest that clients get a discount on regular bookings then you can drop it £25 next time. Works very well for me and my pet care services.


----------



## Sprig (27 January 2015)

I would call round the pet sitters in your area and find out what they are charging.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (27 January 2015)

The pet sitter I use charges £9 per day for 2 visits to tend to 2 cats (lives 1-2 miles away)  are you living in or travelling?


----------



## dreambigpony (27 January 2015)

Will be living in, using my own bedding, food etc


----------



## Emmahi (27 January 2015)

In cheshire it is about £30-40 per day to stay at the house. I paid £30 during the summer for a lady to look after 3 horses (living out) 3 dogs, chickens and a cat. People pay more for mucking out. Doesn't seem to make much difference the amount of animals you have.


----------



## Batgirl (27 January 2015)

I charge £25 per night to stay over, that doesn't cover any day duties.  1 dog, 3 cats and 25 horses  that is mates rates though, more lke 35-40 for a stranger


----------



## ghostie (27 January 2015)

my cat sitter charges £25 a night to stay and look after two cats - she goes to work in the day.  We're just outside London if that's relevant to price.   If you're doing dogs then I'd expect to pay more as they are more energy intensive, are going to need walking, can't be left all day etc.


----------



## BeingKate (27 January 2015)

I used to charge £30/night, although a couple of "regulars" used to leave me so much food that I'd drop to £20 as I swear they'd spend about £100 at Tesco and let me take the rest home! Nom Nom .

Oh that included doggy walking, catty litter tray emptying etc. If I had horses to do on top it would be extra.

Brilliant job, hope it goes well for you!


----------



## PorkChop (27 January 2015)

I paid £40 for an overnight house/pet sit - mid afternoon to mid morning the next day for nine dogs.  The lady brought her own food but was welcome to help herself to tea/coffee/cake  and I provided bedding.


----------



## cavalo branco (27 January 2015)

I'm just about to go on holiday and will pay our house sitter £45 per day to live in and look after 2 dogs and 2 horses (stabled at night) it's quite a lot of work so I think it's a fair payment. Dogs in kennels are £15 plus each round here-SEast.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (27 January 2015)

I'm a member of Holidog.com and I think the going rate they suggest is £15 a day/night for one dog/cat with £5 a day more for an extra pet, however I have always charged that, plus the petrol for one trip to/from their house to mine once a day. (South East)


----------

